# ad22vf question/verification



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I've been thinking about the AD22VF brake upgrade for my 200SX. I've done some searching on this and can't find enough evidence one way or the other to persuade me. Do you, or do you not have to get bigger wheels in addition?

Also, I saw mentioned several times that SS lines are a must. Is that a fitment issue, or is it "a must" just like a turbo is "a must get"?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

the ones i am selling will be no prob under stock nissan 14" 6 spoke star rims.. i had them under mine for a few months.. no problems.. 

SS lines are basically to help you have full braking potential after slamming on the brakes thousands of times in a row.. it wont expand the rubber hoses


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *the ones i am selling will be no prob under stock nissan 14" 6 spoke star rims.. i had them under mine for a few months.. no problems..
> 
> SS lines are basically to help you have full braking potential after slamming on the brakes thousands of times in a row.. it wont expand the rubber hoses *


Are you selling rims/tires? If so send me a pic I may be interested. Do you know how much the rims weigh?

So am I to understand that it depends on the wheels? I'm still running the stockers. I don't have money for the Supperleggera's yet... :drool:

I thought so about the SS lines... I definately want them, but money is a big issue.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's all if the calipers will clear the wheels, i'd do an ad22 swap too, but it won't let me allow to use my slicks on my stock '89 pulsar nx se wheels.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Will the calipers clear the stock b14 rims? If so I may wait a little onger and try and get the ad22vfs...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

holy200sx shaved his calipers to clear them, so i guess you'd have to do the same or ask him if he's still selling them, i already bought some of his stuff.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Oh ok. that makes more sense. How much had to be shaved off the calipers to make it fit? What part of the caliper?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Please, there is no such thing as a "stock B14 rim". The SE-R uses a 15" rim that WILL indeed fit over tha AD22 while the 14" on the SE will not.

B13 SE-R 14" rims will not clear AD22 but 14" wheels off the NX will.

As for brake lines, the stockers work well enough and will fit.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

The B14 did indeed come with rims on the 200SX. I do not have hub caps. They are in a 14X6 setup.

Pic of my car 

EDIT: My car is an SE and did come with rims.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what about the b14 in the ser came with 15" rims...


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

please be more clear that it's not just ad22 that it is ad22vf, because The stock caliper on my car (99 Sentra 1.6) has ad22 imprinted on it. I, and others may know what you're talking about, but others may not and might get confused.

Must be a Texas thing...j/k


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

We were refering to the AD22VFs. My 200SX has the AD22 imprinted on the calipers as well. 

It is my understanding that the B14 SE-R rims do fit with the AD22VFs. I'm trying to find out if my 14X6 rims will fit over the AD22VF calipers with or with out grinding. If I could find a set of SE-R rims for cheap enough, I would probably jump all over them.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My point is that 2 different rims came stock on the B14 depending upon option package, thus one cannot say "stock B14 rim" because that has no meaning. You must specify either which trim package or just flat out say which size rim you have.

Again, the 15" B14 wheel fits fine, the 14" B14 wheel won't fit over the *AD22VF* brakes without grinding.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

hehe sorry. We were both a little unclear there. 

So maybe someone can answer my previous question, how much grinding needs to be done to fit those calipers under my 14x6 rims? Will that affect the structural integrity of the calipers?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

This has been written up in the SE-R mailing list old archives.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Is it that hard to answer the damn question? And by the way, I have searched, and no where does it say how much.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Jesus Christ, you need to learn how to search. This was my first hit:

First hit

Found it with "grind caliper". Think about it.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I read a ton of articles on this upgrade, not to mention searching for and hour on this and never found this. If you are gonna be such a jerk to people and just feel like complaining, not shut your goddamn mouth. I would rather not have you help that listen to your crap. 

Think about this asshole, not all of us have time to sit around and search either. The only reason I had time the other day to do what I did, is because I was home sick with strep throat. Some of us have a real job where we can't sit around for several hours and piss off people online.

By the way that failed to answer another question I had so your miracle search was not as fruitfull as you thought. Think about it.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I know it is frustrating at times when it seems like someone has not searched, but please try to be a little easier on each other when that happens. There is no need for name calling and flaming. Please keep it under control or I will lock this thread.

bahearn's search result did anwser your question(how much), 4-5mm and it shows pics of before and after. Your wheel question has also been answered before. As for the SS brake lines, its almost a no brainer what the answer to that is. Think about it, and if you can not decide maybe you should brush up you knowlege of braking systems and theory before you decide to modify your braking system. You really shouldnt mess with such a system if you do not understand it well enough to answer that question.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

What site did YOU search where my key words failed? I searched the old SE-R mailing list archives...where I told you to search.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I understand how frustrating it can be. But you must also understand how frustrating it is to have strep throat and trying to learn all of this, and having someone being rude to you about stuff. I'm sick and tired of people on these forums being like that. 

Yes the thread answered the width question. It did not, however, *answer the structural integrity question*. As for the SS lines, almost every writeup I have seen on this mod said the lines HAD to be done. I was double checking to make sure there wasn't some sort of difference. I was nice and polite from the beginning, even when he was being curt. Yes the benefits of SS lines are a no brainer. So what am I stupid for double checking it wasn't absolutely necessary? I think not. 

As for me not understanding, if I could get a little more help, and a little less complaining, there wouldn't be a problem. If pople weren't so quick to spend more time complaining about searching and would answer a simple question as that, no flame wars woudl get started.

BTW, I searched that list, only for AD22VF. Had I had a clear mind I probably could have found something better yes. Keep in mind I WAS SICK!


----------

